# Eastman Pex



## joallen001 (Sep 2, 2012)

My local supply house just started carrying pex so I am looking to go ahead and purchase the 1/2 and 3/4 crimp tools for installing. My question is I can't seem to find a lot on this brand. The rolls of pex appear to be eastman and from what I have found that is in the C series of pex. I am just curious if I should go through my local supply house or look for a different option. I am perfectly fine with getting tools and pex pipe online, but it would be nice to get clamps, fittings, etc. locally. Seems like some systems interchange and others do not. I am open to any suggestions. The biggest thing is I want to make sure I make the right decision on what brand of tools and pex would be best as I know the investment now will pay off in the long run.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

What kind of supply house just started selling pex. Must be the wal-Mart hardware section


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Y'all really need to post an introduction.

Go to the following link and start a new topic.

---->http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

Thanks.


----------



## joallen001 (Sep 2, 2012)

Actually it is Challengers Plumbing and Electric in TN. Its a small town and I only know of one plumber that is using it.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

why buy the crimp tools. just use shark bites










:laughing:


----------



## joallen001 (Sep 2, 2012)

I will pass on the shark bites


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Use the uponor system. Its the best, least flow restriction and easiest installation.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

For gods sake pex is easy enough dont use sharbites. Plumbers dont use sharkbites. Kills me to see a half inch SB on a copper pipe, if you cant solder half inch just hang it up now, even worse on pex. Thats just being a hack. My motto is repair it as close to original as you can. With exception to galv.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ditchdigger said:


> What kind of supply house just started selling pex. Must be the wal-Mart hardware section


None of the supply houses here stock it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I used pex the other day. It was a perfect fit on the radiator drain valve of the C7.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> None of the supply houses here stock it.


My bad I had no clue pex was such a specialty product


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ditchdigger said:


> My bad I had no clue pex was such a specialty product



It's not code approved here.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It's not code approved here.[/QUOTE
> 
> I was Skeptical of it for a long time missed out on a lot of residential because all I would use was copper . But gave in and starting using it a couple years ago.I looked at installing a neat copper job as an art form but with pex well it is what it is hard to make it neat and plumb as copper


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Interesting to read. In Canada, or at least in western Canada, pex is the only way water lines are run in houses, although you might see some copper in the mechanical room. In the last 10th years I have done 1 house in copper for the water lines. It's all pex, or your price would be too high to get the job. Just had a salesman showing me 1 1/4 crimp system for pex this past Thursday, and telling me 1 1/2 was coming! 

Commercial jobs still have a fair bit of copper water line in them.


----------



## joallen001 (Sep 2, 2012)

So does anyone have any experience with Eastman or would it be best to go with uponor and order online? I don't mind ordering online but sometimes it's nice to be able to get things locally on short notice. Will the crimps and fittings from local supplier work with uponor pex if needed?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

joallen001 said:


> So does anyone have any experience with Eastman or would it be best to go with uponor and order online? I don't mind ordering online but sometimes it's nice to be able to get things locally on short notice. Will the crimps and fittings from local supplier work with uponor pex if needed?


 As others said, you're not gonna get anywhere unless you give us the answer...


----------



## joallen001 (Sep 2, 2012)

Answer to?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

joallen001 said:


> Answer to?


 Your intro seemed short... are you a licensed plumber?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't use PEX any more...

Ocean State Job Lot had a helluva sale on garden hose and I stocked up big time.... :thumbup:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I don't use PEX any more...
> 
> Ocean State Job Lot had a helluva sale on garden hose and I stocked up big time.... :thumbup:


 And you don't even need to stock any fittings, cuz the fittings come with hose.  This can used on condensate drains too.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

joallen001 said:


> Answer to?


Why do you ask a question that you already know the answer?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

pexsupply.com is great for online ordering. I personnally use viega purflow system but another good one is uponor. The old crimp style like you mention is alright.


----------



## joallen001 (Sep 2, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> pexsupply.com is great for online ordering. I personnally use viega purflow system but another good one is uponor. The old crimp style like you mention is alright.


As in the Eastman is ok? Thanks for the link


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

joallen001 said:


> As in the Eastman is ok? Thanks for the link


They are all ok until the next PEX manufacturers class action lawsuit.:whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Eastman I have no idea. The crimp style I was referring to was zurn. Yes they did have a huge lawsuit but there are still plenty of them around. If it was my name on the line, I would either stick to upunor or Viega.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Problem around here, is that one supply house started with zurn, and another viega. About 8 years ago. 

Now, they both got "Korea" pex.

:furious:


----------



## joallen001 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been looking around at several new subdivisions being developed in Huntsville AL and all I see being used is Zurn and Nibco. I did call around to see if I could find a supplier that carried uponor. I found one about an hour away. Funny thing is he says no one buys it. Pretty much everyone is using Zurn.


----------

